

Are we in a Bubble? - gregg1982
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/are_we_in_a_bubble_2011.php

======
daimyoyo
There are several key differences between this funding cycle and the .com
bubble: First the bubble was marked by several businesses receiving millions
or even billions without any revenue or a solid business plan. Now, most
companies that receive funding are already revenue positive or have a proven
business plan. In the bubble, there was trillions of dollars floating around
for IPO after IPO. Now, companies are looking to venture capital for funding,
and as a result of Sarbanes Oxley there isn't the avalanche of IPO's that
flooded the market back then. Finally, the cost of creating a web based
business has come down so much that it's possible to create a revenue positive
business with less than a month's salary for a decent developer. No doubt
there are a record number of deals being closed at a high valuation, but
that's a side effect of the market. Having said that, if the market crashes,
I'll happily eat my words but I really think the market has changed.

